# XIP - Xenith IP Group



## System (30 October 2015)

Xenith IP Group is the holding company for the Shelston IP intellectual property law firm. Shelston handles about 5.9 per cent of the Australian patent market measured by number of applications filed and about 4.4 per cent of domestic trade mark work. 

Xenith expects $4.7 million profit in the 2016 financial year on a proforma basis, which would be up from $3.5 million in 2015. 

It is anticipated that XIP will list on the ASX during November 2015.

http://www.xenithip.com


----------



## Miner (23 February 2018)

No posting for 30 months !!
Noticed SKC posted something on XIP to stay alert. Noticed the new CEO how cunningly put his performance rights. 5.5% increase in EPS from 13.5 cents will give him 50% of rights and about 10% increase will give 100% rights. So all the CEO is to do to get EPS to 14.1 cents. Remember 13.5 cents is after a massive fall.  In addition to that, the company is moving motion not to seek shareholders permission to stock Craig (CEO) to sell his rights. Get your interpretation.
Look at SGH, IPH - what is the future of XIP? There was no announcement for a while to get shareholders excited excepting performance rights bla bla.
Any of the astute posters please share your thoughts on XIP - would there be general downward performance issues with all IP legal firms?
Tuesday 27th Feb - an announcement of result and analyst briefing. What are your takes ?


----------



## greggles (13 February 2019)

IPH Limited announced today that it has acquired an equity interest of approximately 19.9% in XIP. IPH said that it entered into the transaction "_to participate in industry consolidation, consistent with its strategy to pursue acquisitions in the domestic market which are compelling from a strategic and financial sense._"

The announcement saw the XIP share price gap up and hit highs not seen since October 2017. It is currently trading at $1.67, up 18.86% from yesterday's close.

It now appears to have filled the gap created when the share gapped down to $1 in October 2017.


----------



## greggles (19 March 2019)

*Xenith board rejects IPH's takeover bid*

XIP holding up well following news that the Board has rejected an unsolicited takeover offer from IPH, saying it isn't superior to its merger of equals with QANTM Intellectual Property Limited.


----------



## System (16 August 2019)

On August 15th, 2019, Xenith IP Group Limited (XIP) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement
between XIP and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in XIP by IPH Limited.


----------

